# Sexing Black Piranhas



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

I found a site that says that you can sex black piranhas. Anyone one know if this is true?

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/black-piranha.htm


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> goldfishkiller Posted on Feb 28 2004, 04:17 PM
> I found a site that says that you can sex black piranhas. Anyone one know if this is true?


 Nope.



> Sexing The anal fin of the male is extended at the front, on females it is straight.


 Baloney.


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks, didn't think it was possible


----------

